# OTA Antenna for Outdoor/Attic Use



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in the process of researching OTA antennas.

Some details about my install:

I live in a 1 story house surrounded by (2) two story homes 

Yes, I've used Antenna Web (zip: 95678) and it says I should be able to use an indoor antenna.

I live in the Sacramento, CA DMA. All HDTV broadcast towers are located about 20-25 miles (as the crow flies) from my home and are all located in the same general area. I tried an indoor Terk antenna and had minimal success at pulling in OTA.

Any recommendations for an attic and/or outdoor OTA antenna?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I always go for the solution that provides the highest gain (signal strength).
Most likely either a pole, attic or rooftop mount would do the job for you,
but it would help to have more info before I could advise you as to specifics.

Is either of your neighboring taller houses in the line-of-sight (LOS) to your
broadcasters' transmitters?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Most likely, either a pole, attic or rooftop mount would do the job, but Need more info before I can advise you.
> 
> Is either neighboring house in the line-of-sight (LOS) to your broadcaster's transmitters?


Yes, slightly.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Then you might get lucky, but the higher you can get your antenna, the better. Here's more help over @ AVSForum www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

BTY, antennaweb specifically EXCLUDES indoor antennas in ALL its recommendations. A good idea considering that indoor UHF signals get bounced off, and absorbed by so much stuff in your home including you.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

I also live in a single story home, surrounded by 2 story houses and very mature trees. I am a bit closer to broadcast points than you (13 miles) but, like you, the they are all lin the same area. I installed a channelmaster 3016 in my attic, a relatively small combo antenna, and have no trouble getting acceptable signals (now that I fixed a setup snafu discussed elsewhere in these forums). Perhaps one step up from that antenna would be sufficient for you.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I live in a butt ugly reception zone, but have a CM 4228 mounted in my attic. I don't have any metal siding or insulation to deal with and get rock solid reception of our locals. I'm about 8-10 miles away from local towers.

If you have a high end a/v store, chat with some of their staff. Locally, I paid a visit to Magnolia A/V and got some great advice. AVSForum has local OTA threads that can also help depending on where you live.

Good luck. 

John


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> I live in a butt ugly reception zone, but have a CM 4228 mounted in my attic. I don't have any metal siding or insulation to deal with and get rock solid reception of our locals. I'm about 8-10 miles away from local towers.
> 
> If you have a high end a/v store, chat with some of their staff. Locally, I paid a visit to Magnolia A/V and got some great advice. AVSForum has local OTA threads that can also help depending on where you live.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the suggestions.


----------

